# BowFishing Platform



## fishy

I need yalls help to build a platform on my dads 18ft john boat but it needs to be able to come off so we can fish can duck hunt with it still. Do yall have any pics or ideas yall could help me out on? 

Thanks


----------



## remi19

I built one on my 18ft duck boat that comes off, ill try and take some pictures to post up.


----------



## NitroNX898

remi19 said:


> I built one on my 18ft duck boat that comes off, ill try and take some pictures to post up.


That is the best way to build one if you are planing on using it for multiply functions.


----------



## fishy

thanks, i have some ideas but wanted to see what other people did.


----------

